# Noah enjoying his Chilli :)



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)




----------



## nixmerlin (Sep 21, 2014)

I always love your bird he is amazing and so photogenic! Hope it wasn't too spicy for him!


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Haha, he really likes that pepper!*


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

It's so cute to see Noah eating his pepper and I see he mumbles while eating too!
Thanks for sharing the pics and video, Niamh.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

Noah certainly loves his chilli. I love the way he is digging in to get at the seeds.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

How adorable! I love Noah's little noises!


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

nuxi said:


> How adorable! I love Noah's little noises!


Thanks Gaby  he's such a chatterbox when he's happy 



Kate C said:


> Noah certainly loves his chilli. I love the way he is digging in to get at the seeds.


Haha yes I'm starting to think that he just loves anything that's either red or yellow in colour! (Raspberries, chilli, sweet corn.....)  it's funny I played the video back to him and he was so intrigued but kept trying to eat the chilli through the screen! Every time he went to lick the Replay of himself, he aimed for the chilli whether it was in his claw on the screen or on the ground!! 



aluz said:


> It's so cute to see Noah eating his pepper and I see he mumbles while eating too!
> Thanks for sharing the pics and video, Niamh.


Thanks Ana 
Yes they are his happy sounds  he loves chilli 



eduardo said:


> *Haha, he really likes that pepper!*


 it's like ice cream to him!!!! 



nixmerlin said:


> I always love your bird he is amazing and so photogenic! Hope it wasn't too spicy for him!


Thanks Nixmerlin  he certainly stands out with his bright colours  He loves chilli - I was shocked also when I first learned that they could eat chilli but apparently they do not have heat receptors in their mouths!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I love the way Noah holds it with his little foot! 
And -- he looks so proud of the fact that he has his own chili to enjoy. *


----------



## dsavino (Sep 10, 2012)

Too cute!! I think you should change Noah's name to "Eats with his feets"!!


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

Oh so very cute. I love his little foot. :clap:


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not so sure about the heat receptors Niamh. When hand feeding with a spoon a bird can tell if the food is too hot. And one of my Cockatoos absolutely loved chilli's, the hotter the better. He used to take a bite out of one and you know how if you take a bite of something too hot you open your mouth and try to cool it off, well he used to do the same thing, but then go in for another big bite. Hard to describe in words, much easier when you can visually show what I mean.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Noah is so cute! He looks as happy as a clam eating that chili that conveniently matches his colour scheme  

I love seeing him hold it like that, that is my favourite quality of large psittacines


----------

